# Give It Your Best Shot!



## mish (Dec 12, 2005)

Give it your best shot!

http://www.elfmovie.com/swf/snowball_fight/index.html


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 12, 2005)

That's fun, I got to the second round and had "1,500" points. I'll bookmark that site and come back later to try and beat my beginer's score


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2005)

my first game i got 2400. is that good ?
like this game btw.


----------



## Ken (Dec 14, 2005)

This one's lots of fun too!

Batter up!

http://www.coolegames.com/spelletjes/552-Pinguin+meppen+(HOT!).html


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2005)

The penguin game! I LOVE that one. Did you find the um...grosser version? It used to be on the site somewhere.


----------



## Raven (Dec 16, 2005)

The guy that wrote the "Smack the Penguin" game (Yetisports) also wrote a bunch more penguin/Yeti games (Seal Bounce is also halerious!!)

http://meph.eu.org/sealbounce.php

My top score on Seal Bounce is 291.6

Whoo HOO! I just hit 331.96!! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2005)

WOOHOO! I just hit 323.91! this is a good one!


----------



## Ken (Dec 16, 2005)

325.13.  So there.


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2005)

366.18 Nah na na na boo boo.


----------



## TXguy (Dec 17, 2005)

On the Albatross, I scored 1056.54.

And, on the elf snowball, 3025


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, txguy.

What in the name of sam hill... was that Bob Newhart I saw?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2005)

lol, man, i haven't heard that expression in years mish, one of my dad's favorites.


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, man, i haven't heard that expression in years mish, one of my dad's favorites.


 
I always wondered who Sam Hill was.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2005)

actually, it is just a euphemism for he11. people years ago didn't want to curse in public, so being creative, they changed the term hill for he11, then someone added the sam part.

it was used well before the "father of good roads" was born, samuel hill, a lawyer, railroad tycoon, and financier in the northwest united states. it is often mistakenly attributed to him.


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

I've heard of their relatives...


----------

